# My Huntsmans



## chrisso81 (Sep 24, 2009)

Thought I'd share a few of the more interesting inverts I've got kicking around the place:

First is a Holconia murrayensis, or Giant Murray Huntsman. These guys get up to 16cm leg spans and 4.5cm bodies (CRIKEY!), they are extremely quick as well which makes tank cleaning time and feeding quite interesting!

Second is a Beregama cordata, or Fire-back Huntsman, these guys are found up North so live on top of the snake tanks. They aren't quite as big as the murrayensis but still quite impressive with a body length of 3.5 cm, not sure on leg span with these guys.

Lastly is a beautiful Neosparassus diana, or Badge Hunstman, these guys are really good looking IMO, the photo's don't quite show it, but their colour is amazing. Love the yellow eye shadow!


----------



## miss2 (Sep 24, 2009)

so i nearly pooped my self just looking at these!!! LOL


----------



## Noongato (Sep 24, 2009)

Gorgeous.
I had a banded in the house here, but i found her dead on the floor the other day 
I have a Melbourne trapdoor too, but ive banished her outside and dont know what to do with her now i have bub.


----------



## redbellybite (Sep 24, 2009)

midnightserval said:


> Gorgeous.
> I had a banded in the house here, but i found her dead on the floor the other day
> I have a Melbourne trapdoor too, but ive banished her outside and dont know what to do with her now i have bub.


 the sole of my shoe comes to mind MIDDY :lol::lol:......JOKES ...you know me and the 8 legged hairy things dont like each other ...but I understand the love affair you lot have with them .....even though as hard as I try to push myself to get over my phobia I cant ...my last RBBS callout ..I had to lift up sleepers in a pathway ..as the snake was using that as a tunnel escape from me ...every second sleeper I screamed cause there was so many BLOODY SPIDERS!!! running out at me !!! the lady that rang me was cracking up, said she couldnt believe I was there to catch a venomous snake (and I did and it was a lovely fella) but was screaming about spiders...lucky snakes dont hear, I was screaming that loud everytime I saw the spiders, would have scared it off by my outbursts .... it was so funny ...


----------



## sarcastocrat (Sep 24, 2009)

Haha, my boyfriend hates spiders with a passion! I don't mind the old huntsman, but I couldn't keep them! Good on ya!


----------



## Sock Puppet (Sep 24, 2009)

My brother used to keep a huntsman (don't ask what species, I have no idea, common Sydney one).
He mainly fed it those light brown, commercially farmed crickets, which it didn't mind, but as soon as you put a black lawn cricket in, or a mole cricket, it went mental for it, loved em. What's with that?


----------



## m_beardie (Sep 24, 2009)

they are scary  but enjoy


----------



## billiemay (Sep 24, 2009)

Haha I found on that looked like the last one going crazy on the floor of my shower the other week. :shock:


----------



## Noongato (Sep 24, 2009)

I like them but couldnt handle them. Theyre so big and quick, and strong! You can feel them "flexing"


----------



## bump73 (Sep 24, 2009)

Nice my green tree frogs got a nice huntsman from the bathroom for dinner last night. Unfortunately it was eaten before i could get photos


----------



## mrclarke72 (Sep 24, 2009)

For some reason huntsmans are pretty much the only spider i am scared of or dislike. No problems with any others, ive had redbacks crawl on me and white tips, but if a huntsman did it i would freak. I guess its cos there hairy and quick and can jump! hehe


----------



## anntay (Sep 24, 2009)

i had a huntsman the other week caught it and took it wo work had some fun there with it. i almost wet myself laughing at the guys reactions. anyway i took it out and let it go in some scrub. im the spider catcher in my house. they are interesting but not for me


----------



## Jacquie (Sep 24, 2009)

This is a picture of my daughter's huntsman that she has had since it was a spec. as you can see it's pretty big now. What species is it? also how do you tell if it's male or female?


----------



## Ravyk (Sep 28, 2009)

I have this shot of a huntsman I found on the lawn. I presume its a badge huntsman, because it looks quite similar to the one in the last pictures of the OP.


----------



## christo (Oct 4, 2009)

Ravyk said:


> I have this shot of a huntsman I found on the lawn. I presume its a badge huntsman, because it looks quite similar to the one in the last pictures of the OP.
> 
> View attachment 103120



Beautiful pic! And a badge huntsman it is as far as I can tell.


----------



## christo (Oct 4, 2009)

Jacquie said:


> This is a picture of my daughter's huntsman that she has had since it was a spec. as you can see it's pretty big now. What species is it? also how do you tell if it's male or female?



I'll say male seeing as it seems to have pedipalps (the shorter leg-like bits at the front, used to get sperm from the boy to the girl).


----------



## TWENTY B (Oct 4, 2009)

nice animals you have there. Certainly an unusual pet. 
But any huntsman's i find get fed to the ackies. 
Oh how they love thier huntsman spiders


----------



## aspidito (Oct 4, 2009)

Lovely specimens you have there, here is a pic of one i caught earlier this year, I understand it is a undescribed species of badge huntsman.
Cheers, Paul




[/IMG]


----------



## Dipcdame (Oct 4, 2009)

GORGEOUS animals........................ we have a couple of huntsmen living around the house.- we have a deal - they don't bother us, we don't bother them!!! They can be seen from time to time hanging around the place, usually on the upper parts of the wall, where I asked them to stay! LOL Sometimes, they like to hide in a gap between the cornice and the ceiling, which scares visitors like heck if they happen to see legs hanging out! heh heh


----------



## -Matt- (Oct 5, 2009)

I know absolutely nothing about spiders but this fella here lived in my unit with me for about 6 months till one day I came home and found him squashed outside my front door :evil:
He was by far the biggest huntsman I had ever seen! (Im assuming its a huntsman anyway)


----------



## Serpentes (Oct 5, 2009)

Great huntsman pics all! 
I was getting some firewood in winter and about 100 medium sized (5 cm across) huntsmen swarmed out from loose bark on an acacia log I was carrying. They were much lighter coloured than the usual larger huntsmen I see around the house. I'm pretty tolerant of these things, but I put down that log as quick as I could without squishing the little spiders!


----------



## fritzi2009 (Oct 5, 2009)

God they freak me out :O & Mattsnake that thing looks huge! How big do you reckon he was? Leg span wise


----------



## -Matt- (Oct 6, 2009)

fritzi2009 said:


> God they freak me out :O & Mattsnake that thing looks huge! How big do you reckon he was? Leg span wise


 
20cm or more maybe...was huge compared to any Id ever seen before, his fangs were about 5mm long!


----------



## andyscott (Oct 22, 2009)

Here are a few pics of a Badge Huntsman I took.
I put it on some glass to show the underbelly.

I was woken up by this one crawling on my face at 3am in the morning earlier this year, lol.
Badge Huntsmans are the most common spider I see around my house.


----------



## Cj3cooper (Oct 22, 2009)

wow, i would much prefer to tackle an angry brown snake on a 35degree day then be in the same room as these.

coops


----------



## redbellybite (Oct 22, 2009)

andyscott said:


> Here are a few pics of a Badge Huntsman I took.
> I put it on some glass to show the underbelly.
> 
> I was woken up by this one crawling on my face at 3am in the morning earlier this year, lol.
> Badge Huntsmans are the most common spider I see around my house.


 you have just explained in depth MY NIGHTMARE :shock::shock::shock::shock:
I wouldve screamed waking up to a huntsman crawling on my face ...
Me + spiders = blubbering mess :cry:


----------



## trickedoutz31 (Oct 22, 2009)

the second one has a lion face on its abdomen. also i have to say eawwwwwwwwwww spiders!!!!!!


----------



## andyscott (Oct 23, 2009)

redbellybite said:


> you have just explained in depth MY NIGHTMARE :shock::shock::shock::shock:
> I wouldve screamed waking up to a huntsman crawling on my face ...
> Me + spiders = blubbering mess :cry:


 


LMAO, it wasnt that bad, it kind of tickled :lol:

After the pics I let her go in the garden.


----------



## soph02 (Oct 23, 2009)

aaahhh yuk!!! you guys are crazy!! i love all animals but sorry just cant do spiders they scare the crap out of me!!!


----------



## Chris1 (Oct 23, 2009)

and i thought i was brave letting a regular sydney one share my house!


----------



## mazzarella (Oct 23, 2009)

screw that lol


----------



## Shrew (Oct 23, 2009)

i think im going to be in for quite a shock when im in Aus...biggest spider i have seen in Jersey is prob about 3 cm across...leg span that is...and no animals over here is a threat to our lives lol...well unless you get knocked the ****** out by a crazy pheasant lol


----------



## Shinglegirl (Oct 23, 2009)

Very nice.


----------



## Sock Puppet (Oct 23, 2009)

Nice, the weather is warming up & we had our first huntsman visitor for the season last night. Only a little tacker, about 80-90mm leg span, but we'll no doubt get more as summer gets closer. Huntsmen always get left in the house, I like em. Even my wife has warmed to them, she won't touch them, but doesn't care if they're in the house.

Also I've notice the wolf spiders in the yard are getting much more active, burrows are popping up everywhere in the back corner.


----------



## chrisso81 (Oct 23, 2009)

*Wolfies*



Tonksy said:


> Also I've notice the wolf spiders in the yard are getting much more active, burrows are popping up everywhere in the back corner.


 
Same here, they're everywhere at the moment, I first noticed them running around the front yard, and that was from inside the house which gives you some idea of the size. I reckon some have body lengths of up to 3.5cm!


----------



## Sock Puppet (Oct 23, 2009)

chrisso81 said:


> Same here, they're everywhere at the moment, I first noticed them running around the front yard, and that was from inside the house which gives you some idea of the size. I reckon some have body lengths of up to 3.5cm!


 
Yeah they get pretty big. I love how they walk, they don't drag their abdomen like most spiders, they lift their body up off the ground. Saw a big female last year carrying all her tiny offspring on her back, it was chockers haha


----------

